# WebService WAR-File auf Tomcat-Server



## Net_Hans (29. Jan 2016)

Hallo,

ich versuche seit einigen Tage ein Java-Tutorial zum Thema WebService fertig durch zu arbeiten. 
Es handelt sich um dieses in PDF vorliegende Tutorial.

Die Erstellung und das Testen im Eclipse funktioniert fehlerfrei. Jetzt habe ich aber versucht den WebService auf einen externen Tomcat 7 Server zu portieren. Dafür hatte ich eine WAR-Datei erzeugt und diese in den webapps-Ordner abgelegt. Kurze Zeit später hat der Tomcat sich das WAR-File auch gegriffen und die Ordnerstruktur angelegt. 

Mein Problem ist jetzt aber, das ich auf den WebService nicht zugreifen kann. Der Tomcat kann meine Anfrage nicht verarbeiten.

Könnte mir bitte jemand einen Tip geben, was ich noch einstellen muss, damit der Tomcat den WebService akzeptiert?

Danke!
Grüße Hans


----------



## Bitfehler (29. Jan 2016)

Was steht denn in den Logfiles, die der Tomcat schreibt?

EDIT: Und wie sieht dein Aufruf auf? Hast du da mal ein Beispiel?


----------

